# Motor para scooter



## rudeluis (Sep 6, 2006)

HOLA A TODOS

Estoy diseñando un scooter o monopatin a motor para mi colegio pero no se cual es el mejor motor para usar para que funcione con una bateria de moto y tenga una velocidad de 20km aproximadamte.

les agradesco mucho su ayuda


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 7, 2006)

Mira uno de 3,5CV (gasolina).
Si no, puedes usar un motor DC pero de mucha corriente.
De todos modos, creo el experimento demasiado complicado para un escolar.

Saludos.


----------



## rudeluis (Sep 7, 2006)

se que es complicado pero no imposible, y me gustaria utilizar un motor electrico pero no se cual podtria ser y no tnego los diagramas                                                                                                                                       

pos: perdon que es un motor de 3,5cv y cuando precio cuesta


----------



## MaMu (Sep 7, 2006)

rudeluis dijo:
			
		

> se que es complicado pero no imposible, y me gustaria utilizar un motor electrico pero no se cual podtria ser y no tnego los diagramas
> 
> pos: perdon que es un motor de 3,5cv y cuando precio cuesta



RTA: CV= Caballo Vapor. Ej: 3,5 CV.
Para darte una idea no menor a 1,5HP.

Saludos.


----------



## santiesteva (Sep 16, 2006)

hola, yo cogí un monopatin y le acople directamente a la rueda un motor de limpia de camion.
Este andaba pero le costaba con lo que le acoplé otro al otro extremo del eje, pero con la polarizacion inversa.
Question de bateria, con dos de 12 V en serie (de las que van en los juguetes 7Ah) basta, y podian durar 1/2 hora o mas.


----------



## ARTURITO1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hola, mira yo cuando tenia 16 años me hice un motor para la bicicleta y use un dinamo de tractor viejo, al cual le desarme la bobina del estator y la rehíce con alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1 mm doble, el que tenia original era de 0,5 para el campo. Le puse un rodillo de goma en la punta y unos hierros para sujetarlo a la bici y atrás le hice un canasto con planchuelas sujetado al eje para sostener la batería de 12 volt 60 amper. Anduvo bien pero a unos 20 km por hora. Podrías usar para un monopatin u burro de los coches importados que traen imanes en el campo  y son de tamaño reducido y también tenes que rebobinarle el rotor con alambre fino porque el que trae es planchuela de cobre. 

saludos


----------



## lokillo (Ene 10, 2008)

ARTURITO1 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, mira yo cuando tenia 16 años me hice un motor para la bicicleta y use un dinamo de tractor viejo, al cual le desarme la bobina del estator y la rehíce con alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1 mm doble, el que tenia original era de 0,5 para el campo. Le puse un rodillo de goma en la punta y unos hierros para sujetarlo a la bici y atrás le hice un canasto con planchuelas sujetado al eje para sostener la batería de 12 volt 60 amper. Anduvo bien pero a unos 20 km por hora. Podrías usar para un monopatin u burro de los coches importados que traen imanes en el campo  y son de tamaño reducido y también tenes que rebobinarle el rotor con alambre fino porque el que trae es planchuela de cobre.
> 
> saludos



hola, estoy tratando de hacer lo mismo, me servira usar un alternador de auto como motor?
o de donde puedo conseguirme un bueno motor para moverlo con baterias....
gracias
 8)  8)


----------



## Dano (Ene 10, 2008)

Un dinamo sería lo indicado, si quieres que tenga mucha fuerza puedes usar un motor de arranque de auto, que si mal no recuerdo es de 6 HP

Saludos


----------



## lokillo (Ene 10, 2008)

aps gracias intentare ubicar un motor de partido por ahi...

 8)  8)  8)


----------



## lokillo (Ene 11, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Un dinamo sería lo indicado, si quieres que tenga mucha fuerza puedes usar un motor de arranque de auto, que si mal no recuerdo es de 6 HP
> 
> Saludos



disculpa tanta pregunta pero tiene idea de algun otro motor que me pueda servir, esque no encuentro el motor de arranque y los que he visto tienen un precio muy elevado...

gracias...


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 25, 2008)

motor de arranque....esos motores no pueden estar en marcha mas de 6 seg....y los 2 primeros segundo consume una intensidad enorme cerca de los 100 Ah ..lo meojr seria un motor de depuradoras electricas que tiene unos 100 Nm y le punes un reductor de una relacion 3:1 o 2:1 y ve de lujo! y consume max 8 amp


----------



## jechu094 (Oct 16, 2008)

hola a todos, pues a mi se me ocurriò hacer una bici electrica CASERA sin kits ni nada de eso. tengo 2 baterias de 6 volts 4.5 amp cada una, se las saquè a una UPS.

mi pregunta es: ¿que motor necesito para mover mi peso mas el de la bicicleta?. y si tengo que cambiar de baterias ¿cuales uso?, ¿se necesita algo mas que los motores, la bateria y ls partes mecanicas?


----------



## antualm (Mar 4, 2009)

Salu2: mira una opcion es conseguirte un taladro de baterias usado en donde venden "chacharas" ("cacharros") estos traen todo lo necesario : velocidad variable, "reversa"... si te las ingenias lo desarmas y montas todo en el patin... al menos un taladro sencillo te sirve para experimentar y si deseas algo mas potente y duradero tendras que conseguir un industrial en desuso o si puedes hasta nuevo (aca en mexico un industrial marca Truper(goool !) anda en los US$100)...


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Sep 28, 2011)

alguien tiene informacion? necesito conseguir un motor que no exeda los 48 voltios ni los 21 Amperios :S de preferencia menor, i no tan grande ni costoso , es para un proyecto parecido al scooter .salu2


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo (Oct 1, 2011)

Prueba con un dínamo de Chevrolet, IKA o Ford; de los años 73 (aprox.). Tiene mucha fuerza y con 24V más velocidad...
	
	



```
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/motor-auto-electrico-13995/
```


----------

